

"Why Linux Sucks" - 2013 - TheLegace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKwWPQ1Orzs

======
hardwaresofton
I've either seen this so long ago that I forgot about it (and the fact that it
was released this year), or this is a re-release from some earlier year?

